# Need repair on T-Top



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I need a small section of my T-Top replaced and re-welded. It's been repaired 3 times, but the welds just crack. It will need a new piece of tube inserted and welded. It's aluminum. I don't want to spend allot of money on the boat as I'm hoping to upgarde later in the year. Thanks


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Call Tim at Breeze Fab. 850-554-6172 He does great work.


----------



## B&D (May 23, 2009)

give us a call at B&D,we can fix you up.850-221-3422 we are in p'cola,(west side)


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Captain DP (6/30/2009)*Call Tim at Breeze Fab. 850-554-6172 He does great work.


X2


----------

